# BMW 328 Sport Individual



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all,

My third detail and this time it was the turn of my '99 BMW 328i Sport Individual in a rare 'Santorini Blue' to receive some attention. This detail took just over two days over separate weekends.

The car had the usual defects, mainly consisting of swirls and light scratches with a few deeper ones scattered around. I didn't really have the time to go for a full correction with the DA so i settled for a single stage polish, making a couple of passes over the areas that needed it. For the polish stage i used my DAS 6 PRO with Menzerna RD3.02 on a Polishing pad to give some medium cutting action.

So, onto some pics:

Day 1 - Before, looking a bit dull









Faded bumper trims









Pre-wash using Valet Pro pH Neutral Snow Foam - left to dwell for 5 mins









Meguiars APC on trims using round brush









Door shuts cleaning









Door shuts after cleaning









A rather skanky looking fuel filler before cleaning









During cleaning with APC & brush









Afterwards - rubber protected with AG Vinyl & Rubber Care









Boot shuts









Tackling the BBS split rim wheels with an EZ Detail brush & Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner









The car was then washed 2BM using Meguiars Shampoo Plus & lambswool wash mitt before moving onto the claying process using Meguiars Mild Clay & Meguiars Last Touch as lube.









Lower sections revealed a fair amount of contamination as expected









Car was then jetted off









Being dried using a Polished Bliss Luxury Drying Towel









Onto the polishing - DAS 6 PRO + Menzerna RD3.02









Front of the car taped up ready for polishing









Some swirls on the bonnet









After one pass with the DA









Swirls on front wing









After one pass with the DA









Sadly, the daylight was fast running out so i had to call it a day with just the front of the car done as well as roof and boot lid.









Fast forward one week!

Day 2 - I started bright and early and decided to do the interior before continuing with the polishing work.

Dirty pedals









Cleaned using a Meguiars brush and APC









Dash wiped down with a damp microfibre & diluted APC









Leather seats & interior wiped down









Plastic parts and dash protected with Jeff's Werkstat Satin Prot









Leather seats, steering wheel & gear knob conditioned using Gliptone Liquid Leather









Finally, windows were cleaned using 3M Glass Cleaner spray before the carpets were vacuumed









Re-commencing the polish stage - sides and rear of car









Swirls on driver's door









Driver's door after one pass with DA









50/50 of rear spoiler. This was showing some signs of oxidation so required a couple of passes to bring back up.









Faded plastic trims were treated with Gtechniq C4 Permanent Trim Restorer - left side treated.









Car was then foamed again to remove polish residue









Trim shows water sheeting effect of Gtechniq C4 - i love this stuff!









Car was then dried before giving the engine bay a quick wipe clean with Meguiars APC and protected with AG Vinyl & Rubber Care









2.8 Straight Six









All clean again









A coat of Poorboy's EX-P Sealant was then applied and left for 30 minutes before buffing off









Tyres treated with Zaino Z16 Perfect Tire Gloss









Once again the earlier evenings had caught up on me and i ran out of time to apply the wax coat so had to settle for doing it in the morning!

Some afters:

Interior









Clean pedals































































Day 3

Wheels were given a quick polish before applying a coat of Poorboy's Natty's Blue Paste Wax and buffing off once dry.

Some pics in the glorious sun this morning



























All in all i am pleased with the results although i would like to try and fully correct the paint at some stage again.

If you're reading this then well done & thanks for looking! :thumb:

Rob :wave:

Last pics of some beading this morning!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

good to see you getting stuck in Rob, good job done there mate:thumb::thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Stunning car Rob - you got a really good example there from Rich as his attention to detail/OEM OCD is pretty legendary. Nice to see you're keeping it going :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning car, looks absolutely awesome. Colour/wheels combo is fantastic. Great work too. :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks good Rob followed this car over on e36 coupe.com until it was sold by Stax to the last numpty.

Glad to see it's got a good home.

Gav


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice work, what a stunning combination of colour and wheels, definately looks like one of the best E36's out there.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice, very nice indeed. Beautiful work and stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Super nice car and what a great job!!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Good work and a lovely car, love the colour too


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

After just 3 write ups I gotta say I am definately a fan. Top notch mate


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Nice work Rob. 

Unusual colour too, but got to say that I like it. Makes a change from all the blacks and silvers at any rate. I also need to get myself some of that Gtechniq trim restorer. Looks great. 

Matt


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent work and a stunning example, the colour and wheels really suit it.


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Gleamingkleen said:


> good to see you getting stuck in Rob, good job done there mate:thumb::thumb:


Thanks Jay


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments fellas - it's appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## 328i-sport-ross (Oct 17, 2007)

Spotted this sport on e36 coupe and and have kept my eye on it since it was sold on to you mate, love how you have kept it up to the high standard it was always at. very nice


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very good work there, nice write-up on a cool car. Well done.


----------



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

nice work, thats a beautiful car, 1 ov the cleanest ive seen


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

Lovely motor
lovely job  :thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

I love this car , love the colour and I think the older BMWs have that certain something that the new ones lack.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

ooooo this is VERY nice, not a massive german lover but that colour is wow... fantastic work! 

DId you have to work the Menzerna RD3.02 hard?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

great work on a lovely car :thumb: i used to not like this shape of 3 series but theve started to grow on me


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

some difference in the before and after pics, including the trim!
lovely example of a future classic


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great job... Not seen that colour BMW before a real credit to you i'll bring mine round for you to do lol............

steve


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kap01 said:


> ooooo this is VERY nice, not a massive german lover but that colour is wow... fantastic work!
> 
> DId you have to work the Menzerna RD3.02 hard?


Quite hard but then i wasn't trying to achieve full correction of course. BMWs are reknowned for their hard paint and i can certainly attest to that! :buffer:



littlejack said:


> Great job... Not seen that colour BMW before a real credit to you i'll bring mine round for you to do lol............
> 
> steve


LoL :lol:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments guys :thumb:


----------



## bigo (Oct 20, 2010)

congratulations, in my opinion the car was perfect.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

great work matey
love the colour
nice to see another e36 on here :thumb:


----------



## burnsie (Dec 16, 2009)

Excellent work! Love the E36 Sports, had several of them myself, in some ways i prefer them to the E36 M3's


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice :argie:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, absolutely stunning finish! :thumb:

Very well done!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

love the colour mate- yet to see a e46 in santorini - although seen a few e92s


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Pure BMW porn! Love it, nearly had one in black myself (sold before I got there ).


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

DE 1981 said:


> Looks good Rob followed this car over on e36 coupe.com until it was sold by Stax to the last numpty.
> 
> Glad to see it's got a good home.
> 
> Gav


Hello Gav many thanks for the kind words....Just what exactly have i ever done or said to upset you?

Im a numpty because i bought the car then decided the money would be better used elsewhere for a house deposit so sold it and still nearly a year on for some crazy reason you hold some sort of grudge against me for it? Oh wait i think i know why you dont like me....Its because i bought this car and not the one you had for sale at the time LOL!

Its funny how on Edition 38 only a few weeks ago i praised your current car and left very positive comments about you and your car for prospective buyers on your for sale thread and yet you where nice as pie to me on there. I wish i had seen this beforehand.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work, your product placement is second to non :lol:


----------



## rickk (Dec 25, 2008)

Great car and good work!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely looking car there mate!!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beauty! 

Always loved this car from e36coupe forum


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Stunning!! Great turnaround there fella. That blue paint is gorgeous, and the engine detail is cracking. A great job.

Nige


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Very impressive results, the engine bay looks like you could eat your scoff off it!

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Great results and very effective write up mate!


----------



## AnalBeard (Dec 27, 2010)

love the colour! fantastic work too


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice car,nice colour,good work


----------



## SergeiTS (Jun 28, 2010)

Super Work's...


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys - much appreciated! :wave:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work, love the colour.


----------



## Supercool (Sep 19, 2009)

Top work, great turn around on that dull paint, the e36 looks great in that colour :thumb:


----------

